
Kent man arrested after picture of burning poppy posted on internet - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/nov/12/kent-man-arrested-burning-poppy
======
Cbasedlifeform
Can you say "slippery slope"? I thought you could.

